# Nicky Epstein free patterns



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

http://nickyepstein.com/books/free-patterns-2/


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I get an error. I wonder if Aussieland is forbidden access.


----------



## BL44 (Jan 25, 2011)

Some nice patterns there. Thank you.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> I get an error. I wonder if Aussieland is forbidden access.


Hi sweetsue.
Worked OK for me.
Maybe you could try again to see if it works for you.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

No, it hates me. :-( Even cleared my browser and tried Internet Explorer instead of my usual Google Chrome.

Destined to not see the patterns. I did get a couple from Ravelry though by Nicky Epstein 



Glennis said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > I get an error. I wonder if Aussieland is forbidden access.
> ...


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

sweetsue said:


> I get an error. I wonder if Aussieland is forbidden access.


No. It came up for me


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> I get an error. I wonder if Aussieland is forbidden access.


How about links to each pattern's pdf?
http://nickyepstein.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/BlockbyBlock_projectcard.pdf

http://nickyepstein.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/traveling-oak-leaf.pdf

http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/DK198_UltraPimaJacket.pdf

http://nickyepstein.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Celtic-Knot-Afghan.pdf

http://nickyepstein.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/aslan-trends.pdf

http://nickyepstein.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Final-fireside-Afghan-Edit.pdf

http://nickyepstein.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Holiday-Visions-Afghan.pdf

http://nickyepstein.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Sugarplum-Stocking-v3.pdf


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

No, for some reason I cannot access the nickyepstein site at all. I am able to access the cascade yarns one.

Got hubby to go online using his computer with the same result.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I got the same as sweetsue i don't think they like us from the land of oz. :lol: :lol:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

No luck with JessicaJeans pdf either.Never mind. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I had no problems accessing it.
Clearly it doesn't like your computer for some reason.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this link, bookmarked it.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this link.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> I get an error. I wonder if Aussieland is forbidden access.


I can get the pictures, but can't download the pattern I would like to make for my luggage. My computer just freezes up. :-(


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you for the link...downloaded the Xmas stocking...will have to give it a try.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks so much for the link!


----------



## ClaireR (Dec 21, 2011)

Both the general and the individual links say they are forbidden. Any clues as to why???


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

sweetsue said:


> I get an error. I wonder if Aussieland is forbidden access.


I got an error too


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Didn't have a problem.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

ClaireR said:


> Both the general and the individual links say they are forbidden. Any clues as to why???


On my computer I click on 'scripts currently forbidden' and get the choice of allowing the page (among other permissions).


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

As to why some computers won't open the direct links, I've no idea. You need to ask someone more computer-savvy than I.

I just _love_ the Snipping Tool! Hope this snip helps someone.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Love the "Hooter" pattern...my husband graduated from Rice University (several times), home of the Fighting Owls...perfect for him!!


----------



## mjanette (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this site. Nicky Epstein is one of my favorite designers.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice stuff - thank you!!!


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

Can't get any of them It comes up "Forbidden," whatever that means to a computer illiterate.


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

the website doesn't like me either. christine


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

NanaFran said:


> Can't get any of them It comes up "Forbidden," whatever that means to a computer illiterate.


Do you have your internet security set too high? Maybe if you lowered the it to medium it may allow you to view, after you can re-set it back if you want. Mine is set on Medium -high, so is the privacy.


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

wilderness2000 said:


> http://nickyepstein.com/books/free-patterns-2/


My daughter loves owls. I will be trying your cute owl patter for Hooter when I get the chance.

Thank you for sharing.
Caryn


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

didn't work for me here in Canada :roll:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## zoya1148 (Mar 26, 2011)

i'm also on the forbidden list.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

I am also forbidden


----------



## kathygee47 (Jul 24, 2012)

sweetsue said:


> No, for some reason I cannot access the nickyepstein site at all. I am able to access the cascade yarns one.
> 
> Got hubby to go online using his computer with the same result.


Sweetsue - it may be your virus protection that is preventing you from getting to that link. Perhaps you can try turning it off and see if you can access the link? Just make sure you turn it back on afterwards.


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I had no problems either here. But yesterday a site said not to use Google Chrome which I don't bother with anyway. Some really nice patterns.


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I have already downloaded her counterpane wrap. Not free, but I could not resist. Now I have to see if I can get enough yarn to knit it! Maybe if I wind yarn off my cones hmmmm?


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> I get an error. I wonder if Aussieland is forbidden access.


Me too sweetsue. I've never seen a message like that before.


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> I get an error. I wonder if Aussieland is forbidden access.


Hi Sweetsue, I'm with you. i too get a "forbidden access" message using the url given. i also used anothe search and typed in the "nickyepstein free patterns" and although i got some listings the result was the same. i've given up.
so you can see your not alone.
have a great day, best regards, JOHN


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern Jessica Jean, I'm going away for Chistmas so I'll make it for my big case.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh well, now I feel better or worse - not sure which one. Never mind there are heaps of patterns out there.
Do you have ESET NOD32 Anti-virus software? Maybe that's the answer. And, I wouldn't know how to switch it off even if I wanted to.
Cheers
Sue



John Dornan said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > I get an error. I wonder if Aussieland is forbidden access.
> ...


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Oh well, now I feel better or worse - not sure which one. Never mind there are heaps of patterns out there.
> Do you have ESET NOD32 Anti-virus software? Maybe that's the answer. And, I wouldn't know how to switch it off even if I wanted to.
> Cheers
> Sue
> ...


hi again sweetsue. no i am not using the antivirus software you mentioned. i have the free version of AVG
it would be nice if there was an understandable message when one accessess instead of just getting "Access denied"
i too don't really need anymore patterns. i have more than i will ever use but it would be nice to just see what was on offer. Have a great day, regards, JOHN


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I might just get wool for the cape when I order from Derramores when I get back That way, I can get enough of one colour and it's cold here in winter.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

So, my son can get the site on his ipad\phone thingy. So, he thought it may be TPG. However, when I said some KPers from PA cannot get on either he says that rules out TPG.
Sigh!


----------



## Bunty (Sep 21, 2012)

I must be in luck I got it no problem.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Well Bunty, I think you should have a look, let us know if there is anything we really want and then send it to us.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
How's that?



Bunty said:


> I must be in luck I got it no problem.


----------



## Louey48 (Sep 15, 2012)

sweetsue said:


> I get an error. I wonder if Aussieland is forbidden access.


I was able to get I'm i Australia keep trying


----------



## aqarianchick (Mar 23, 2011)

Is it legal for one of us to download the patterns and then pass them along to those who can't get the downloads? If so, then contact me via private message with your e-mail address and I will do an attachment to a message for you.

Happy New Year,
Aqarianchick


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

All I got was "Oops this page seems to be broken"


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I got....this page is down for maintenance


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

I got same message this page is down for maintenance.Oh well next time maybe ... Anita :thumbdown:


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, that's what I just got this time.



gagesmom said:


> I got....this page is down for maintenance


----------

